# Restoule Archers - 3D Championships



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Just wanted to pass along my appreciation and words of “thanks” to the fine folks at RAC for all the hard work and dedication they displayed this past weekend at the OAA 3D Provincial Championships.

IMHO the shoot was well run, organized, and a blast to be at. Jason and the rest of the folks in Restoule need to give themselves a pat on the back. For such a young club, they did a very respectable job of running their first tournament of this calibre. The course was well layed out and certainly more than challenging enough for all that attended. And there was more than ample support volunteers, and services, there to make sure all the archers needs were attended to.

The Town of Restoule also deserves a big kudo as well, as the locals and the local businesses were very supportive of the archers attendance this past weekend. Great to see a community pull together like that.

I was also pleased to see that in spite of very damp weather conditions, a location more that a little off the beaten path (so to speak) that the archers of Ontario came out to support this event. Last I heard attendance was around 123, which puts it right in line with the past 4 or so OAA 3D championships.

On a personal note……. Thanks to all my target mates from the weekend for making the event fun……….. it is after all all about the friendship on the stake…………. But I still hate 3D :wink: 

See everyone in two weeks at the second leg...........


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*from what I heard .....*

everyone had a great time 

Are there any results yet Eagle ?

PintoJK


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

pintojk said:


> everyone had a great time
> 
> Are there any results yet Eagle ?
> 
> PintoJK


I'd only be going by memory....... which would be bad for me 

The results were collected, tabulated, and recorded manually this weekend........... old school :wink: ......... so it may be a bit before the results are up on the OAA website.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Pinto, I know that I beat Grey Eagle by 2  

Agreed though Dennis, I was really impressed with everything there! Nice targets, nice layout, plenty challenging (stupid little polar bear...). Good job everyone!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*so does that mean you're .....*



hoody123 said:


> Pinto, I know that I beat Grey Eagle by 2


second last :wink:

Just kiddin' bud ..... will look forward to seeing the results 

PintoJK


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

pintojk said:


> second last :wink:
> 
> Just kiddin' bud ..... will look forward to seeing the results
> 
> PintoJK


Not far from it :wink: ..........actually midpack I think. But Hoody, Scott, and I had a great day shooting together on Sunday.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Darn friggen near! The rain killed me on Saturday. I didn't have a pin in my scope so couldn't pull my lense. Tried pulling my clarifier from my peep, but I couldn't see anything then. My first quarter Saturday (when it was raining) was 30 points lower than any other quarter I shot . 

First thing I did this morning was order the up pin attachment for my scope! I'll be ready for the rain in the next leg!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Grey Eagle said:


> Not far from it :wink: ..........actually midpack I think. But Hoody, Scott, and I had a great day shooting together on Sunday.


Indeed it was a good day! GEagle and I had a great battle Sunday and ended up tied! (Dennis actually out shot me, but there was a bedded buck that must have ducked when he shot!) Scott had alligator troubles, but was hot on the 10 trail... Darn good time!


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

ya it was a great time. 

I finished saturday with a 364 then sunday with a 373 in the bowhunter unlimited. I think this score put me in 4th place (737). 1st and 2nd was around 790 and 3rd was 760s. 

I don't remember what the boys with the fancy equipment scored. I think 1st place in the open class was 801 though. 

There was a professional photographer there taking pictures I got a really cool pic of myself shooting. Also they auctioned off some targets and we got the timber wolf for at home. 

Can't wait for two weeks I'll have to see if I can make up that 30 or so points to get within 3rd for the triple crown :teeth:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*good time had by all*



hoody123 said:


> Darn friggen near! The rain killed me on Saturday. I didn't have a pin in my scope so couldn't pull my lense. Tried pulling my clarifier from my peep, but I couldn't see anything then.
> 
> "Andy the younger" there was a sign at the start of the course I'm sure all saw "No Whining" does it not extend to the rest of the week:spam1:
> 
> I hope someone sends a big ata boy off to the resteraunt in town for putting on a fine meal Sat night opening up ay 0600 on Sun morning so we could start the day off with a good breakfast. The RAC members and volenteers need a big pat on the back I'm sorry I wasn't up to shooting Sun and haveing more fun on the course ATA BOYS&GIRLS


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

#1 Hogger said:


> "Andy the younger" there was a sign at the start of the course I'm sure all saw "No Whining" does it not extend to the rest of the week:spam1:


Nope, it's only got a 10 mile radius of effectiveness! :tongue:


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

It was one of the best 3D courses that I have evershot...GOOD JOB RAC....Jason and the rest of the volunteers did an outstanding job...The only down fall was we couldn't camp at the venue but we did get get to stay at a very nice place called Birch Bank Camp very nice place and nice people as well. 

I didn't do well on Sat either the rain in the morning showed me my bow doesn't like the rain and shot a 142 first 20 targets but when it stoped I shot 190 the next 20 and had a blast shooting with Denis,Vince and Rex and Sunday I was back in form shooting with my good buddy Todd Orton (Mr. Moose) and Ted Fagan and shot 212 the first 20 and after a big lunch shot 183 for a 395 for Sun. and over all total of 727 for 5th place I think we hade to leave before they gave out the medals long drive back to the Soo. 

We had a blast seeing every one again and the groups I shot with were awesome Thats what makes a shoot great the people you shoot with.

And Grey Eagle I still like 3D but also target as well it's ALL archery right.:darkbeer:

Grant


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*So, what are the results????*

Anybody know??

Rob


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

3D-GURU said:


> Anybody know??
> 
> Rob


Where were you?? I thought for sure you would have been there. You would have loved this course.

Grant


----------



## bowtech#24 (Oct 26, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know if you attended the shoot and did not have time to look at the pictures being displayed you can view them on line at http://pellerinsphotography.photoreflect.com and you can order online any that you may like. The shoot was also the headline story in "The Nugget"-the local paper for the area. Which is great for the sport. 

Thanks to all that attended and we will see you in two weeks at York.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Fishing*



Summerfeldt said:


> Where were you?? I thought for sure you would have been there. You would have loved this course.
> 
> Grant



Honestly, I would rather go fishing this year.:darkbeer: Needed a bit of a break from the politics that are always present:sad::sad:. Will be at the FCA's though.

Rob


----------



## 3Dlover (Jul 13, 2007)

*Quit your belly-aching Hoody*



hoody123 said:


> Darn friggen near! The rain killed me on Saturday. I didn't have a pin in my scope so couldn't pull my lense. Tried pulling my clarifier from my peep, but I couldn't see anything then. My first quarter Saturday (when it was raining) was 30 points lower than any other quarter I shot .
> 
> First thing I did this morning was order the up pin attachment for my scope! I'll be ready for the rain in the next leg!



Don't you remember the sign?????

Joanne G


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

3D-GURU said:


> Honestly, I would rather go fishing this year.:darkbeer: Needed a bit of a break from the politics that are always present:sad::sad:. Will be at the FCA's though.
> 
> Rob


I hear ya. See you at the FCA's. I think just Mike and I are coming down.

Grant


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

See you there.


----------

